# Verbesserte Datenschutzfunktionen im Internet Explorer 8



## Newsfeed (26 August 2008)

Internet Explorer 8 wird eine Funktion namens InPrivate Browsing verfügen, bei der er während einer Surfsitzung keine Datenspuren aufzeichnet, also weder Cookies noch die Surfhistorie  et cetera.

Weiterlesen...


----------

